# STIHL MS 270, Why?



## Sagetown (Jan 10, 2011)

Had my heart set on the Stihl MS260 Pro, but my Dealer didn't have one in stock. What he did have was a newly arrived MS270. I pondered on it. Took home some literature and read up on both, and came to the conclusion I wasn't losing much in power, the weight difference was to small to worry about either. I don't intend to work that saw all day long at a time, so the professional grade isn't neccessary, and finally, the MS 270 was sitting on the shelf waiting for me to return.

So, I got the MS 270, but the 16" Bar had to go. All my Dealer could put on it was a Farm Boss in 20" Bar. I couldn't wait, so I took it. I'm going to add a Rollomatic ES bar later on, and get some RSC chains to go with it, and very likely change the Spur Sprocket for the RIM type Sprocket just for fun.
Felled a nice sized elm tree just to get the feel of it. Hey; I like this saw.


----------



## WVshooter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sagetown said:


> Hey; I like this saw.


 ^ And that is the important thing! Enjoy it regardless of the Pro/non-pro status, as it's likely you won't wear it out with proper maintenance.

Looks good, I hope it makes a good runner for you!


----------



## brages (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice looking saw... I have run a 260 and 270 back-to-back and I didn't notice a huge difference.

Personally, I would have stuck with the 16" bar though...


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the 260 because of the weight thing but have owned a 270. The 270 has alot better AV than the 260 and responds very well to a MM also. Mine was a turd with out the MM. MM it and you will be very impressed.


----------



## Hillbilly Rick (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok I need a glossary here, what's MM?


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jan 10, 2011)

Hillbilly Rick said:


> Ok I need a glossary here, what's MM?


 
MUFFLER MOD


----------



## zr900 (Jan 10, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about putting a ES bar on the saw until you wear out the E bar. The only laminated bar I have ever ran was the used E bar that came on my 460 and after 3 years of cutting with it the rails aren't chipped and haven't spread. Just dress the rails every now and then and it will last a long time.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 10, 2011)

Why not?
Your happy, it does what you need it to do, what does it matter what we the peanut gallery think of it?
A buddy of mine has one, with an 18" on it, I don't like it because of the stupid toolless bar tensioner, but other than that it cuts fine!
Have fun, cut wood, that's what it's all about anyway!


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 10, 2011)

WVshooter said:


> ^ And that is the important thing! Enjoy it regardless of the Pro/non-pro status, as it's likely you won't wear it out with proper maintenance.
> 
> Looks good, I hope it makes a good runner for you!


 
I couldnt agree more.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 10, 2011)

The 16" Bar is what I've used for MANY years, and they've worked great. This new 20" Bar is a WHIM that I want to try out. There's still a few large OAK and Hickory on the Ranch that range in diameter from 17 in (44cm) to 24 in (63 cm). I've rebuilt my home-made log splitter to work off my retired Tractor that should have no trouble splitting this hardwood.


----------



## josh1981 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice saw and tractor. I am a big fan of both. I really like the 270 great saw. 

you sure have the best money can buy.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 11, 2011)

zr900 said:


> I wouldn't worry about putting a ES bar on the saw until you wear out the E bar. The only laminated bar I have ever ran was the used E bar that came on my 460 and after 3 years of cutting with it the rails aren't chipped and haven't spread. Just dress the rails every now and then and it will last a long time.



Nothing wrong with the Rollomatic E - and they are light!


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jan 11, 2011)

That tractor is NICE! If that is your "retired" tractor, I'd like to se the working ones. Maybe you meant re-tired? Tires look awful shiny in the second pic. 

Those 270/280's are great saws. They get a little reduction in respect around here due to the clamshell design. I would not worry about that. It is doubtful you will ever have to rebuild the saw, and if you do it is actually easier. I like rebuilding clamshell saws because the crank bearings are easier to get out if I need to. Spring anti-vibe on them is very smooth. Like 460 said, you will gain quite a bit of free power by opening up the muffler. No hurries on that though. If you like it the way it is, have fun and let the chips fly!


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice saw!!!... and I like that big green calf-puller!!!

Stihl makes great saws, the non-pro models hold up fine. Put the right gas in them, keep the air filter clean, and store them properly and you won't have any trouble.

The biggest part of having a good cutting saw is always having a SHARP CHAIN


----------



## teacherman (Jan 11, 2011)

*I'd stay with the E bar*

If you go to an ES, you have to go to 3/8 pitch, and I know from experience that the 026 hasn't the torque to pull the fat chain, and cutting efficiency goes down. I run a 16" on a 50 cc saw. No reason I can see to pay to switch over to get less performance. Just sayin.

Now the 032 can pull 3/8, but it is a more torquey, slower turning engine.

Enjoy your new saw!


----------



## autis (Jan 11, 2011)

my dad bought my brother a ms270 last year and ive used it quite a bit and i have to say i really like it. really smooth AV and we have the same E bar you have and its balance is really great. if it was my saw id prolly have a 16 or 18 inch bar on it but if it was a guys main saw id stick with the 20. easier on bigger trees although it is a bit slower in the cut with the 20 inch bar. just a good little work horse IMO


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 11, 2011)

teacherman said:


> *If you go to an ES, you have to go to 3/8 pitch*, and I know from experience that the 026 hasn't the torque to pull the fat chain, and cutting efficiency goes down. I run a 16" on a 50 cc saw. No reason I can see to pay to switch over to get less performance. Just sayin.
> 
> Now the 032 can pull 3/8, but it is a more torquey, slower turning engine.
> 
> Enjoy your new saw!



I didn't know that until this morning. I stopped by the STIHL Dealer and chatted with him. The verdict was Stihl doesn't make the ES in .325" pitch. And I'm not about to try the 3/8" for the very reason you stated. I did pick up a 'RIM Sprocket System' however. Can't wait to put that on, but not now. It's a chilly 22F /-6C in my shop. And yup, this is my main saw, I've got a couple small saws to do the lite work. 

p.s. Those shinny Tractor tires had just taken a summer bath, and we (me and the tractor) only work enough to keep from gettin stove up.


----------



## grack (Jan 11, 2011)

i tried to get a 270 last year everywhere i tried was out so i picked up a 290 im happy with it but now since the new 271 are coming out and there are always more hands than saws when we cut firewood im going to pick one up the 270 feels better to me but the ones i used cut much better with a 18 inch bar and rsc chain than with 20 inch bars but it could just be me.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 13, 2011)

grack said:


> i tried to get a 270 last year everywhere i tried was out so i picked up a 290 im happy with it but now since the new 271 are coming out and there are always more hands than saws when we cut firewood im going to pick one up the 270 feels better to me *but the ones i used cut much better with a 18 inch bar *and rsc chain than with 20 inch bars but it could just be me.



I like the general contours of the 270 better. The weight difference is hardly noticable, and the Dealer has a shelf full of the 290's, as they sell pretty fast.
I'll take you at your word on the 18" vs 20" bar. Mine is fixin to get tested for sure. I slapped the 'Rim Sprocket on 'er this a.m., and fitted 'er with the new RS chain. I just gotta put that little motor to work and experience it for myself.:soldier:


----------



## mama (Jan 13, 2011)

*270*

I used a friend of mines 270 and it is smooth as silk.


----------



## purdyite (Jan 13, 2011)

My sister in Atoka has a 270 and loves it. The reason she has it is because the ACE hardware in Norman lost its Stihl dealer status and dumped some saws for 30% off. She has 34 acres of mostly woods.


----------



## anymanusa (Jan 13, 2011)

I used a 270 and loved it, it prompted me to buy a 280, the electronically controlled larger displacement version.


----------



## minnnt (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks really good imo!! Bet you will have fun with it! Can i ask what the Rim Sprocket will do for the saw over the standard one?


----------



## dancan (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice new saw !
I've put a few hours on the 270/280's and found they are good value for the money .
My neighbor has an ex rental 270 that he's owned for the last 5 years ( fells and cuts about 3 to 4 cord per year ) and it's been trouble free .


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 14, 2011)

minnnt said:


> Looks really good imo!! Bet you will have fun with it! Can i ask what the Rim Sprocket will do for the saw over the standard one?



From what I gather, if the chain gets thrown when sawing, there is reduced tendency to damage, both to the saw and chain. Secondly; after initial installation of a Rim Sprocket the cost of replacing the Rim is reduced considerably over the cost of replacing the Spur/Drum Sprocket. I've noted it is being used on some bigger saws too.

My Dealer recommended I get one after the Spur needs changing out. He uses one on his 290 and he thinks it is an improvement over the Spur. His enthusiasm is what inspired me to try out this Rim. That's all I know on it at this time.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 14, 2011)

The rim type also makes it easier for the chain to line up properly with the bar - that saves some wear and tear! :curl-lip:


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 14, 2011)

In this Pic the* Removable Rim Sprocket *is shown on the Drum. Another thing said about the Rim is that during operations the rem moves freely on the bearings from side to side with the chain during rotation, where as the sprocket is stationary, allowing the chain to walk back and forth across the rowls of the spur creating seperate groves in the sprocket as the sprocket wears down.


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 14, 2011)

Oops; Hi Saw Troll; Sorry about that. You beat me to it.


----------



## dieselscout80 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sagetown said:


> From what I gather, if the chain gets thrown when sawing, there is reduced tendency to damage, both to the saw and chain. Secondly; after initial installation of a Rim Sprocket the cost of replacing the Rim is reduced considerably over the cost of replacing the Spur/Drum Sprocket. I've noted it is being used on some bigger saws too.
> 
> My Dealer recommended I get one after the Spur needs changing out. He uses one on his 290 and he thinks it is an improvement over the Spur. His enthusiasm is what inspired me to try out this Rim. That's all I know on it at this time.



Do you have the part number of the kit to do the conversion to a rim or the part numbers to the individual parts needed to do the conversion on a MS280?


----------



## cedarshark (Apr 11, 2013)

redoakneck said:


> Nice saw!!!... and I like that big green calf-puller!!!
> 
> Stihl makes great saws, the non-pro models hold up fine. Put the right gas in them, keep the air filter clean, and store them properly and you won't have any trouble.
> 
> The biggest part of having a good cutting saw is always having a SHARP CHAIN



200 horsepower calf puller...LMAO:jester:


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 11, 2013)

While we may differ in our brand of choice, there is one thing that I just love..

A guy getting a saw, that he wants and using it.

I think here, there is alot of large saws being bought and used, just beceause we like them, not really need them.

Good for you!

Hope it lasts a long time for you!


----------

